# Food Safety News - 02/25/2022 Amicus brief supports USDA on hydroponics as organics



## daveomak.fs (Feb 25, 2022)

*Amicus brief supports USDA on hydroponics as organics*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 25, 2022 12:05 am
A federal judge in California last March found in favor of the U.S. Secretary of Agriculture’s ruling that hydroponics can be labeled as USDA Organic foods. The Center for Food Safety and several traditional organic growers were on the losing side of that decision and they’ve continued the case with an appeal to the U.S.... Continue Reading


*Overall incidents down slightly but oyster outbreaks increase in Hong Kong*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 25, 2022 12:03 am
The number of foodborne outbreaks in Hong Kong declined this past year, according to recently released figures. Statistics cover outbreaks related to food premises and businesses that were reported to the Centre for Food Safety (CFS) of the Food and Environmental Hygiene Department in 2021. The CFS received 199 referrals of outbreaks that affected 608... Continue Reading


*USDA announces public comment session for input on organic program*
By News Desk on Feb 25, 2022 12:02 am
The U.S Department of Agriculture’s Agricultural Marketing Service  and it’s National Organic Program, have announced a public listening session for stakeholders to share their recommendations on the organic program’s’s rulemaking priorities and outstanding recommendations received from the National Organic Standards Board. The session is scheduled to be held virtually on Monday, March 21, 2022, from... Continue Reading


*Former butcher fined after Listeria outbreak link; his family now running shop*
By News Desk on Feb 25, 2022 12:01 am
A former butcher in England was fined this week after his business was linked to a Listeria outbreak. Officials said it was one of the biggest environmental health investigations the authorities have ever had. Robert Bowring of Bowring Butchers was prohibited from managing any food business during sentencing at Nottingham Crown Court. While he is... Continue Reading


*Company recalls dried plums from Costco stores because of lead contamination*
By News Desk on Feb 24, 2022 06:34 pm
Another recall of dried plums because of lead contamination has been posted by the Food and Drug Administration. It is among at least seven other recalls of similar products posted in recent weeks because of lead contamination. Alli & Rose LLC reported to the FDA that it is recalling its dried plums from Costco stores... Continue Reading


*State confirms Salmonella infection in outbreak linked to infant formula*
By News Desk on Feb 24, 2022 05:36 pm
West Virginia officials have confirmed a patient with a Salmonella infection as a result of consuming a recalled powdered infant formula. The state’s Department of Health and Human Resources announced confirmation of the infection today saying it is “the state’s first case of salmonella in an infant as a result of ingesting recalled powdered infant... Continue Reading


*Company recalls yeast because of potential Salmonella contamination*
By News Desk on Feb 24, 2022 03:46 pm
Mitsubishi International Food Ingredients Inc. is recalling a yeast extract because of potential contamination. The Food and Drug Administration reported today that the Dublin, OH, company has recalled 15-kilogram — 33-pound —  bags of “Yeast Extract Ajirex” packed in boxes because of potential contamination with Salmonella. There is concern that the product may be in... Continue Reading


----------

